# Grooming question



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi,

I saw another post on here regarding summer cuts. They are all so cute. 

i gave Tiffany a bath today and her coat is getting a little too much for me to handle. I took her to the groomer about 2 weeks ago For a trim. I'm just unsure if I should keep her long and visit the groomer every 7-10 days or get a puppy cut for her?

Just thought I'd mention when she goes outside she is either carried or in her stroller. 

Thank you


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Boy she sure is pretty. I think that is a personal choice.


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a gorgeous coat she has! Maybe try a town and country cut? That.'s how I keep Bailey.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Normally I'm the first one to say to get a puppy cut, but wow she is stunning! Does she liked being groomed or do you think she'd be happier with less fuss? If less fuss is the answer, then I think the Town & Country would be fabulous on her.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

*Town and Country cut*

I kept hearing about the town and country cut but didn't know what it was. I just found this on Pinterest? Is this accurate? Very cute


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you Ladiesmom. Is the picture md florida posted the town and country?


Thank you SummerGirl. She does ok. Today was a little more work. She doesn't like getting her face done.


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Here's another pic from today.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't know if it's the town and country, but I think she would look darling in the cut posted by Mags (mdbflorida).


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

She is adorable!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yep, that picture is the style I was talking about  . I think you both might love the shorter style, but not having to do an all over short look.


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Pat and Bridget I agree it is a cute cut that Mags posted definitely an option.

Here is another question the coat that she has is this still her puppy coat?


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

She looks so beautiful! 
I had Dominic on a Town & Country cut a couple months ago as his hair was almost as big as Tiffany's and I love the style... then he got neutered and got some mats around his neck and underarm due to the bite-not collar plus they shaved his front leg and I decided to get him a short cut two weeks ago. I regret it so much, I want my hairy dog back... he looks so different. 
So maybe go for a T&C style (short body long legs) and see how you like it before cut it all off


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

mdbflorida said:


> I kept hearing about the town and country cut but didn't know what it was. I just found this on Pinterest? Is this accurate? Very cute


That's what I'd call it. I love the Town & Country cut, I can totally see her with that cut. And it would be so much easier for you!


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you Beatriz. I'm sorry that your little guy had to get shaved. Your boys are both cute. I'm taking into consideration the town and country.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Your baby is such a doll that I think she will look adorable whether you continue to keep her long or you go with another cut such as the T & C or a puppy cut. She is precious!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Love the T&C cut!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I think that Pinterest pic is Sophia's Bijou isn't it? From a while back. Tiffany reminds me a lot if my Penny. She is in a T&C but I left her head uncut. The short cut on the body is way easier for sure.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my what a beauty!! I love the long hair , but it is definitely easier with a shorter cut. Dewey is losing his puppy coat and started to mat, so that is the reason I got his hair cut. I'll probably grow it out again. Laurel has a cottony coat, and it gets fluffier and puffer so I'll probably keep her cut. If you do get her cut, be sure and show us. Either way she'll look beautiful!!


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the compliments. Your babies are all so adorable. 

I think the town and country is cute and is an option.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Tiffy said:


> Pat and Bridget I agree it is a cute cut that Mags posted definitely an option.
> 
> Here is another question the coat that she has is this still her puppy coat?


How old is she? Dewey will be one on the 19th of May, and he started matting about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Well you learn something new everyday here! So puppy coats are easier than when they are full grown? I didn't realize they matt more easily when they are older.


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

She will be 1 on June 23. She also has a few mats. I tried to work on them and she wasn't cooperating. I stopped and gave her treats. I don't want her to associate her mats with bath time. 

Well the town and country is sounding more and more attractive. Thank you for the info on the hair with age. 

Tiffany's mom had a gorgeous long coat. iwas really hoping to achieve that look but I just don't have the experience to maintain.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tiffany is gorgeous and looks great with her hair long. I personally love a malts hair long but if the upkeep is too much I would certainly do the Town and Country.....its my favorite look.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That picture is more layered than a town and country cut and the tail is shorter. Very cute cut, though.

Crystal's Callie has a true T&C where the legs and tail are left long. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/149722-callies-now-personal-shopper.html

Carina's Cacia models the T&C cut given to her by Deb Ray here.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/117037-cacia-got-her-first-ever-haircut.html


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

My version of a Town and Country Cut is a bit different than Cacia's. I sometimes leave the body a bit longer, between 1/4" to 1/2" and then I start blending the hair at the shoulder and hip joints so there isn't a definite starting and stopping point or line. It's all a matter of personal preference. The way I do mine, if you have one with a more cottony coat you will definitely need to thin the hair at the shoulder and hip joints so they don't have football shoulders and big hips. :blush: Callie has a true heavy silk coat so I really don't need to do that very much on her.





Ok...sometimes I can come across harsh and I really and truly don't mean to be. So please take what I'm about to say in the true spirit it is intended. To help by perhaps looking at things from a different perspective. Or really, more from your little girls perspective. When keeping a Maltese that is not in the show ring in a full, show coat, your Maltese must endure much more combing and brushing with possible uncomfortable if not painful matts that need to be removed. And since you already mentioned that she is carried outside, let's look at that from a dog's perspective. Dog's by nature love to walk in grass and go on walks and smell things and investigate and roll around. It enriches their lives, their senses and stimulates their mind. And of course by allowing them to do this in a full show coat, it would ruin the coat in most cases so it would no longer look beautiful. So with that in mind, is it fair to a dog to not allow them this pleasure? I struggle with wanting to keep my Callie in a full show coat too because if you could just see how absolutely perfect her hair is, well it just makes it hard not to grow it out. And because she has such a true heavy silk coat, it really does not matt. But she loves running and playing in the grass so much. And she loves going on walks. I just don't have the heart. I have seriously considered letting her hair start to grow out in the winter and not cut it again until late Spring/early Summer. In the winter time we don't do much walking and trips outside to potty are pretty quick in our sub zero winter months.  Maybe that could be an option? Do a Town & Country Cut this Spring and then this Fall start to let it grow back?

I really hope I haven't offended anyone who prefers to keep their fluffs in a full show coat. It truly is an individual decision with no real right or wrong decision. And if a fluff has never experienced walking, rolling, playing in grass well then they won't ever miss what they've never experienced.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I completely agree with you, Crystal. Bailey has a gorgeous thick silk coat, too. I let it grow until he was almost a year old, then broke down and cut it into a T&C. Bailey loves to go outside, splash in puddles, etc. and a full coat would just not be practical. It also gets really hot here in NC in the summer and he would get heat stroke in a full coat. 

Sometimes it's hard to remember that Maltese are "real dogs" since they are so pretty. They need the mental stimulation and exercise going outside gives them just like any other dog.

A T&C is such a nice compromise. They still look gorgeous and very much like a Maltese, but the maintenance is much easier. I brush Bailey every night while I watch television. It only takes 10 minutes which includes Biogroom waterless shampoo on his face. He actually loves being groomed and will jump up on the couch when I get the tote full of grooming supplies!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

OMG Callie is too precious for words.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mdbflorida said:


> Well you learn something new everyday here! So puppy coats are easier than when they are full grown? I didn't realize they matt more easily when they are older.


That was my experience. Bailey's puppy coat was very easy until his adult coat came in. 

A correct silk coat is very fine. You can rub the hair together with your fingers and mat it. The mats get like felt.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> That was my experience. Bailey's puppy coat was very easy until his adult coat came in.
> 
> A correct silk coat is very fine. You can rub the hair together with your fingers and mat it. The mats get like felt.


Well there may be varying interpretations of 'correct' silk coat. I know that several well known breeders have seen Callie's coat and all die for it since it's what is known as a heavy silk coat. And the best part is that it dries stick straight even without blow drying and very rarely matts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tiffy (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi 

I just wanted give you an update. I took Tiffany to her groomers today.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Tiffy looks adorable. I think the groomer did a great job!! :aktion033:


----------



## hempsteadjb (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG! Love the cut!!! Good choice, looks really cool for the summer.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So cute! She looks adorable!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

She looks fantastic! Your groomer did a great job! :woohoo2: Can you tell if she likes it? And most importantly...do *you* like it? rayer:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She looks beautiful!!!


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh she is gorgeous. It is a hard decision. Our first fluff had a very thin cottony coat that never really grew much at all. Ace has an extremely thick silky gorgeous coat that is growing like you put mirical grow on it. He is awesome about bathing combing clipping his nails. If he keeps it up I would love to grow it out at least once. 
Kinda reminds me of when my daughter took the sissors to her head when her hair was down to her booty.


----------

